# Dust collection on portable router. Suggestions?



## thewoodennewfie (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

First up - Moderators - if this is on the wrong section. Please move accordingly. Thx.

I have a Mastercraft router for "freehand" routing but the dust collection attachment is junk. For some reason, the neck piece is flat before expanding out into the 2.5" connector for the vacuum hose. This causing the thing to clog quite easily (see pic below).

Any suggestions for a "homemade" dust collector attachment? Anyone made something for their own router (whether it's an MC router or not)?

Thx all.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

You may want to take a look at this: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19742

Not sure if it will work with a mastercraft, you can call them to find out. It's states for undertable use but, it can still be used for free hand use.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI thewoodennewfie

You can make your own easy, I have made many over the years, the one below is made with a business card holder and a standard pickup tube for about 2.oo bucks you will also see one on the Freud router that I like to use a lot it's a easy one to bolt up to just about any router....

http://www.freudtools.com/t-manuals.aspx
http://www.freudtools.com/t-diagrams.aspx
========




thewoodennewfie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First up - Moderators - if this is on the wrong section. Please move accordingly. Thx.
> 
> ...


----------

